# New Arrivals



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

First up is this Seiko Silverwave which arrived last week. It uses the hacking 6306 movement and is possibly a home market model due to the Kanji (is that the correct term) day display. It's a difficult watch to photograph due to the textured dial, it's in cracking condition (apart from a slightly damaged crystal) and works extremely well - I'm well chuffed with it


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Next up is this Citizen eco-drive GMT. Very nice watch indeed - found on the sales forum (cheers Paddy







), it's in belting condition. Another one I'm chuffed with


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Another shot


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Just trying summat out - don't expect it to work but you never know


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Woa there horsey that's a bit big (as the actress said to the bishop) - sorry Roy I wasn't actually expecting it to work!!


----------



## Padraig (Jan 16, 2005)

> Next up is this Citizen eco-drive GMT. Very nice watch indeed - found on the sales forum (cheers Paddy), it's in belting condition. Another one I'm chuffed with


Aw shucks







I feel all gooey inside now


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

With all these new purchases, Paulus, that Carribean will soon be up for sale, right?


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

> With all these new purchases, Paulus, that Carribean will soon be up for sale, right?


Errrr no I'm afraid not


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Mmmm
















Do you think they maybe pushing some of your nice Seiko Divers onto the Sales forum...

















Err Probably Not!!!!!!!






























Nice watches Paul... The Seiko Silverwave 6306 is Lovely... Are you going to get the crystal sorted if you can find the right part???

Mike


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Ta for the comments chaps



> Are you going to get the crystal sorted if you can find the right part???


Not sure if it's worth the hassle Mike - 90% of the time you can't see the crack anyway so I'm probably going to leave it alone and just enjoy it







.


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Probably the right move then Paul if you only see it 10% of the time... Although I'm sure that if the right part no. crystal came up at a good price you'd get it for the future rainy day!!!!!!!

It's a lovely watch... With a 6306 Movt. I think you are right about it being a Japanese only model... Since the 6306 Movt. were at least in the divers used only in Japan only models. So with the Japanese Day/Date it's a very nice watch!

Mike


----------



## RobG (Feb 15, 2005)

Nice catches for sure, the dial on that silverwave is very nice, great pics too.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

pauluspaolo said:


> Woa there horsey that's a bit big (as the actress said to the bishop) - sorry Roy I wasn't actually expecting it to work!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No problem Paul but if we exceed out bandwidth limit then we know who to blame.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)




----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Mmmm. If in any doubt usage of the blame 'Pauluspaolo Policy...' is duly noted & authorised by Roy!!!!!!!































Mike


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Nice pics, Like the Eco-Drive GMT too. Just seen one in a local jeweller near to me, and I am considering getting it.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

It's a quality watch George - I don't think you'll be disappointed if you do decide to go for it


----------

